# RNS510 feeezing/rebooting



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

2014 CC 3.6 Executive, 34kmiles - 

One day a month ago the console media/navigator unit started freezing and rebooting (displaying splash screen) approx. every 40 seconds; when backing up the parking sensors would work but the camera would not display, and the beeper alerting when outside temperature goes below freeezing does not work either, though the temp display in the instrument panel blinks as normal. Auto scans do not show any relevant codes but I reset anyway. Subsequently the system worked fine for four weeks and approx. 2,000 miles. Then a week ago, all of a sudden same problem throughout most days, including after locking it in a parking lot for approx. 2 hours. Satellite radio and VW telematics are not activated.

I have some evidence that this happens more regularly when the car is parked locked ofr at least an hour, and seems to go away when it is parked unlocked for at least 24 hours. 

The car is in pristine condition and the RNS510 always worked impeccably until now. I must confess I'm stumped, and would appreciate any help (short of replacing the head unit with a new one, which I cannot afford).


----------



## sigtoy (Apr 2, 2019)

*Any resolution*

I am curious, what did you ever find out. My 2013 CC Executive Series with the RNS510 is starting to do the same thing. But I lost my mid and high range speakers. They only pop on about 5% of the time. Trying to get started in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## ton459 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Mine too*

My 2013 VW Tiguan has same issue after many years of reliable service. Had battery and electronics checked - all good and finally spent $80 CAD on dealer doing official diagnostics. Turns out the unit is a brick -I suspect there is hard disc or something in there that is broken. Dealer quoted me $3000 CAD for a replacement. He could get me an aftermarket Chinese brand for 700$, but there was a risk that some bus would be required which is an $800 upgrade - and it wouldnt get VW warranty.. WT... Now looking for something functionally similar. Dont need the Sirius receiver - but want to keep steering wheel controls, BT, Nav, Rear View Cam. Would be interest in what other have done.
Tnx


----------



## VWFanatic72 (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a 2010 CC Exec that has a Dynaudio and the head unit seemed to have bricked itself...I tried having an aftermarket installed but they can't seem to get the backup camera to work. 

Interested in if anyone has found either an affordable aftermarket solution or OEM replacement.


----------



## hamilgs (Mar 7, 2001)

Peter (Ebay name ExtremeNetwork) offers firmware upgrades and repair services for RNS-510. I would correspond with him and seek his advice. I bought the latest firmware from him, and am quite satisfied with his service.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-5382-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## VWFanatic72 (Jun 2, 2007)

I would go the repair route...specially of you have the dyna audio system.

Repairing it is usually around $200 but replacing it with an aftermarket unit and then incorporating that unit into the canbus system so it works correctly is $500

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

Our 2014 CC Executive VR6 4motion also had similar RNS510 problems. It would stop responding/Sirius radio stopped and all buttons no responsive including on/off button. It would reboot and after a lengthy time it would self correct. It also would change band by itself and many more issues. We paid $1600 to replace it with a VW refurbished one. Original was a “L” unit & refurbished was a “M”. 6 month later, the refurbished one is now being replaced again! VW has some serious issues with this model! Time will tell if this 3rd radio will work or LAST! I’ll keep posting so I’m hoping others will chime in on these issues or solutions!


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*RNS510 freezing/rebooting*

We had the refurbished RNS510 was replaced and quite frankly, I don't think there is a chance that this one will work any better.
I don't think VW has a cure for it and this particular radio runs some many functions in this vehicle, a aftermarket radio would be able
to cover all the functions that this radio covers. I've never owned any vehicle where the factory radio had to be replaced. Usually factory
radios don't often inspire much applause and usually owners are replacing them for aftermarket ones.
I'll right back if this one acts up and I'm hoping other out here in the forums will also chime in with their issues too.


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*2014 VW CC Executive V6, 4Motion*

Not only have the RNS510 being an issue, we have had issues with the Rear View camera.
Right after the !st Refurbished RNS510 was put in, wegot a message on the touch screen saying, " Rear View Camera Unavailable". Naturally, right after having the Refurbished RNS510 put in, we thought the radio had the issue. The VW mechanic proclaimed there was a break in the wire that went from the radio that runs to the Rear View Camera. He ran a new wire to bypass the break and we were charge $300+ for that repair.
Then the refurbished RNS510 craps out and right around the same time the Rear View camera under the large VW emblem on the trunk would intermittently remain in the UP position and wouldn't retract! When we had the 2nd Refurbished RNS510 replaced, the VW mechanic now declares that BOTH trunk Rear harnesses need to be replace due to multiple faults being triggered! We are out of warranty and VW's goodwill program is over so we will have to field the cost of their replacement. The dealer has absorbed about half the cost but we can't believe 2 German installed harnesses just "Go Bad" just sitting there! We barely have 38,000 miles on the car but these constant repair issues are becoming worrisome at best. Any other Executive owners had this issue?


----------



## VWFanatic72 (Jun 2, 2007)

I did and I just upgraded to an aftermarket radio.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*RNS-510 problems*

Well we had our 3RD replacement radio installed. Yesterday, we were listening to a Sirius radio station and once again the radio Locked-Up and became unresponsive to ANY buttons pressed which include even the On/Off button.
In about 5 minutes time the screen remained Locked and then finally it recovered and began to play music again. My Wife turned OFF the radio and to my surprise, in about a minutes time, the radio turned itself back ON.
This radio is our 2014 Volkswagen CC Executive model. The original radio and now 2 replacements ones seem to be stating that this particular model has serious issues. Anyone else had these issues?


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the N version with the latest software update. The screen will randomly go black for a few seconds, but the sound remains on. Found out if I turn The wi fi function on my paired phone off before i place the key in the ignition it will not do this. This is a strange unit for sure.


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*RNS510 is a Total Looser*

We had called VW Customer Service 800 number and assigned a region case manger. We were asked to leave the 2014 CC Executive for a couple of days. Checks were performed but unfortunately for us, the RNS510 didn't create a fault code even though the radio does some pretty outlandish malfunctions. The latest was we were driving along listening to a Sirius station when the Audio just stopped suddenly. I tried to see if ANY buttons would work and the radio was clearly Locked-Up. The On/Off button was also locked out as well. We continued driving about 5 minutes and the radio unlocked itself and began playing the Sirius station we were listening to. My wife needed to fill out 
some paperwork and asked if I could turn-off the radio for a few minutes. I turned off the radio and in about a minutes time, the radio just turned itself on again! The next day while I was listening to another Sirius music station, the radio just changed channels to a Sirius News channel all by itself!. 
Its been all documented but we weren't offered any specific cure or action other than we should call the VW Region Manager if the radio dies. I did let the Regional Manager know there are quite a few post here on the VW Vortex sight with other CC Executive owners that have had similar problems. This whole affair might have us thinking of changing car brands in the future. It is Not fair that customer has to put up with a CLEARLY manufacturer's defect.
Has anyone attempted to replace this horrible radio with a newer VW radio?? I know that this particular radio has multifunction's but so do the new generation of radios too. After market ones can't replace all the functions that 
the factory radio does. Anyone have any good ideas?


----------

